# Winpcsign with ASC356 cutter AIP 0720 driver



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

Winpcsign with ASC356 cutter AIP 0720 driver

I wanted to use Winpcsign with my 24" ASC365 cutter.
I got it to work by selecting the AIP 0720 driver in the Winpcsign pro version CUTTING CONTROL PANEL.

I makes the cutter cut basically properly but ADVANCE(advance the vinyl after cutting) does not work properly.

Does anyone else have experience with these programs, cutters and drivers?
I would like to find a driver that works better.

I tried HPGL drivers in the Winpcsign CUTTING CONTROL PANEL but they only make the cutter do strange things.
I also tried DP/ML but that didn't seem to work either.

Winpcsign works properly with the AIP cutters since there is an included driver. Is there a driver in Winpcsign that will make any cutter work properly with basic functionality?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

with some programs you can control parts of the cutter controls but I do not think you can control advance of material with winpcsign. I have two GCC cutters, a Puma III and a Jaguar IV. with both you control the material to advance or not advance via the cutter settings...not with the software. I have DAS which will over ride the cutter settings as to speed,downforce etc..but not the advancing of material. I also have Winpcsign but the software does not over ride the cutter settings or control the advancing of material. I also have R=Wear but have never used with a vinyl cutter..only with a desk top engraver


----------



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

I will look to see what cutter controls I can use on the cutter itself. I am not really concerned about Advancing the material after cutting. I am more interested in finding a driver within Winpcsign that will make any cutter work with basic functionallity(basically meaning cutting properly, mirroring, rotating, etc) or at least make my ASC356 cutter work "properly". Thanks for your input Charles.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I am not really understanding your question, you stated that you got the cutter to work with the program and now you are saying it doesn't ? What do you mean by properly work?


----------



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

What I mean Roger, is that the cutter will cut the image properly but will not perform less important functions properly. The example I gave of the cutter not working properly was ADVANCE. This function did not work properly but it is not important as long as the image was cut properly. ADVANCE makes the cutter move the vinyl out of the machine after the image has finished cutting, otherwise the knife just goes back to the origin.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You should have several selections on your cutter like roll,sheet, and possibly edge, the advance will depend on what setting you have selected for your machine to cut, then select advance in the cut panel of winpcsign, this will also depend on your roll size or sheet size depending on where you have your material placed on the cutter as the sensors may not be reading the material which in that case the machine thinks it is out of material and won't advance and goes back to origin.


----------



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for your reply but my original question was about CUTTER DRIVERS within Winpcsign And not really anything else.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Obviously I don't understand your question, winpcsign is compatible with around 500 cutters. You do have a work around if you aren't satisfied with the performance you are trying to achieve by saving your design as a ai or eps file and simply import the design into a cutting utility or program that you are comfortable with and then cut your design from that particular application.


----------



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

True Winpcsign is compatible with a lot of cutters but I have only cheap non brand name cutters and I want to use Winpcsign with a cutter not in the list of compatible brand name cutters. I just want to get Winpcsign to work with the cutters and not have to resort to importing this and exporting that. (However in an emergency I just may have to import this and export that to get a project done. I have Winpcsign, Flexi 8.5 Starter, Artcut an AIP720 (24"cutter) and an ASC365 24" cutter I use also Corel X5 Student version. In the beginning when I was using Artcut I had to import this and export that and it was all confusing but that is what I had to do to make things work. (Mainly because the stupid AI (adobe illustrator file format is a real screwball and stupid format and is sometimes rather useless, maybe it is me and my lack of knowledge but even the people at ASC365 are harassed by the AI format. The PLT file format works better most time. I am lucky to have three cutter design programs and two cutters and have multiple options. You get what you pay for though. All totaled it cost me more than $1500. Cutters and software are cheap. Good Pu and sign vinyl is what is expensive. Hey, that is cheap considering a cheap good embroidery machine costs no less than $3500 on sale let alone the minimum of $1000 just for design software for an embroidery machine.)


----------



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

I just want to use Winpcsign with the cutters I have. Winpcsign works perfectly with an AIP720 cutter now I just want to find a driver to make Winpcsign work perfectly with an ASC365 24" cutter.


----------

